
Has the Tech Bubble Peaked? - Mankhool
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/mar/17/startup-boom-fizzle-san-francisco-housing-investment
======
jamiesonbecker
Counterpoint: MuleSoft shares spike 45% to $24.75 on first day of trading,
worth $3 billion

[http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/17/mulesoft-shares-
spike-45-t...](http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/17/mulesoft-shares-
spike-45-to-24-75-on-first-day-of-trading-worth-3-billion/)

